# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  Курсовые, контрольные работы по техническим предметам

## teh_kurs

С объяснением и сопровождением:
 детали машин и приборов, гидравлика, пневматика, технология,
 материаловедение, коррозия, ТММ, ПТМ, ТКМ, механика,
 стандартизация, инструмент, оснастка, приспособления,
 станки и оборудование, ЧПУ, производственные технологии, 
 теория автомобиля и двигателей, теплотехника, нормирование
и другие предметы, чертежи в  компьютерном оформлении (Компас-3D).

т. (8-029)-134-75-63.
 Подробнее на сайте: http://sergmrt.at.tut.by

----------

